# WIP 1964 Dodge 330 SS



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my attempt at a rebuild of a car given to me. The interior had been brush painted. After a dip in the "purple pond", I repainted it. Started the chassis, Engine, Made a dist. and spark plug wire boots in the valve covers and detailed some wheels and tires.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

vypurr you got my FULL attention now!

NICE car man! NICE Hemi too! Question on the kit, did you get the Slant 6 with this kit as the other engine? This should be a Lindberg kit. I'm hunting out that Slant 6 motor!

Let me know! I'd be interested in it if you got it!


----------



## Triking Model Cars (Jul 27, 2014)

*Efijy 1:43 Resin model by Apex Replicas P/L Australia*

I'm posting this model as it will not be available to retailers outside of Australia. The production run is limited to around 1600 pieces worldwide and will not be available for sale until Sept / Oct.
This model is the first in a series of exclusive models, this model is made of resin and comes in it's own Perspex case. If any one is interested, I can supply the model upon release for US$105.00, price includes P&H.
For more information please visit the wholesaler's website, :thumbsup: www.apexreplicas.com.au


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hemi This is the Ramcharger, by Lindberg. No slant 6 was included. I also got the Color me Gone kit, so I may have some extra parts, as both kits were started. No slant 6 in there either though.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks vypurr....It stinks that Slant 6 in the Lindberg models only came with the "street" version of the '64 Dodge 330 and the '64 Plymouth Belvedere, I thought maybe (if I were lucky) to find one of the race car versions to have it. So far, no chance exists! 

Was worth asking! Thanks tho! I appreciate it!


----------

